# Finally posted some picture.



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

After being on this site for a few years I finally got around to posting some pictures in an album. They are list as Haunt Master's Cemetary
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=778


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

You've got some really cool props there Haunt Master.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

No kidding! Lots of fun stuff hanging around that cemetery. Nice work and, by the way, don't take so long to post the next ones


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I really like your fence. It actually looks real.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice graveyard you have there.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I love the floating ghost with the chains. Nice touch.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

What a great yard to haunt! Looks authentic!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool graveyard. I love the gargoyles on top of the pillars at your entrance.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Good looking graveyard, Haunt Master. I like the blood fountain, in particular.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Ghost with the chains holding him down is a great look.


----------



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

Too cool I would love to have one of everything. You have some real talent.


----------

